# Installing Satellite TV Channels



## buildergame

Hello pals,

Does anyone know any expert who can install specific satellite tv channels for me? 

I have receiver and LNB. All I am looking is someone who has knowledge of azimuth and elevation.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Builder


----------



## Sam

Hi,

I'm not really sure to be honest, but have you tried asking in the electrical stores? They may have an idea.


----------



## m_ahmed206

i can make it for you for free , but it depends on where are you , i mean if you are in maadi - cairo i would do it for you .


----------



## buildergame

m_ahmed206 said:


> i can make it for you for free , but it depends on where are you , i mean if you are in maadi - cairo i would do it for you .


Hello Ahmed,
Thx for the reply. I live in Maadi (Behind Nile Mall). But please advise about satellite NSS-6. Its elevation is +14 degree (near to horizon) and azimuth is 103.85 degree. 

Would you be able to set it up? I have receiver and LNB. I think you will need 1 Mtr Dish to set it up. If you are confident please post your phone no. I'll pick you up to our location.

Thanks.


----------



## m_ahmed206

well all i find on my reciver was satalite nss-74 so i am not sure if i will find your satalite or no 
but i have an idea as per you are in maadi
there a re a company called CNE ( medan al jazzaer ) in al nasr st. you can go there and pick a technical and he will fix it for you but ask them about the coast first all i know to set up a new dish coast about 60 LE. if they do not do this service at least they know who can set it up for you 
sorry that i can not make it for you .. i can set up nilesate as i do at my home.


----------



## Priyan

Any one has idea or technician for NSS 6 dish installation


----------



## Whitedesert

Dont honestly understand why you guys want to get involved to this level. I simply went to the local television guy near my apartment and told him to set everything up for me, including setting up the decoder and TV. He did all of that, and bobs your uncle. I have no idea what a nss 6 dish is nor do I care. I have one and it works.


----------



## Priyan

Whitedesert said:


> Dont honestly understand why you guys want to get involved to this level. I simply went to the local television guy near my apartment and told him to set everything up for me, including setting up the decoder and TV. He did all of that, and bobs your uncle. I have no idea what a nss 6 dish is nor do I care. I have one and it works.


Nss6 is a name of satellite like Hotbird, Nile sat, etc ... I would like to know any one has setup this satellite in their dish, any technician available to fix this satellite.


----------



## Scorpio181

Whitedesert said:


> Dont honestly understand why you guys want to get involved to this level. I simply went to the local television guy near my apartment and told him to set everything up for me, including setting up the decoder and TV. He did all of that, and bobs your uncle. I have no idea what a nss 6 dish is nor do I care. I have one and it works.


What will the decoder do? I have access to 2 satellites, but I know someone in my neighborhood who has access to some US and UK channels, which I would love to have. Thanks - I am going to the local TV person here.


----------



## Whitedesert

Scorpio181 said:


> What will the decoder do? I have access to 2 satellites, but I know someone in my neighborhood who has access to some US and UK channels, which I would love to have. Thanks - I am going to the local TV person here.


The decoder allows you authorised access to the satellite, i.e. (in my case) via my OSN smartcard, to NileSat, which is all I need. You can off cause get access to the hotbird satellite without the smart card, but you still need the decoder to set it up. Naturally a lot of people want access without paying subscription fees and do in Cairo....naughty naughty.


----------

